# Insurance help, advice or anything



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I cant find anything on search thing that is simula to my problem. 

I'll most probley buy a skyline next year so I was sorting out insurance. 
Could someone explain the policy thing where someone owns a car and someone else can get insured on it as a named driver?

For example, I'm 19 and I was gonna buy and insure a GTR. But found it would be cheaper if I was to keep my golf and get my no NCB and get an insured on a GTR as a named driver for use in the weekends. 

My oldman would buy a GTR and insure me on it and then put me as a named driver. 

Is this the best way??? Oh and don't worrie I'm not a boy racer like the rest of the twats my age, I aint gonna rap it round a lamp post. :thumbsup: 

Whats the best thing to do in my situation? 

thanks for any help, Brand new skyline fan


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

honestly would get gtst but at 19 i paid £2500 tpft, try an r32 gtr as ive just changed to this and didnt cost anymore. i think they would give you a daft quote for being named driver especially if you didnt own the car. bit the bullet matey and get it in your name, try adrian flux, good for me anyway


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, I was recommended adrian flux before. 

Yeah I was thinking of a 32 GTR but my oldmans paying so I could get a really nice one lol the only thing stopping me is the insurance. 

Im insured on a golf on swindon or something and if I get the car I'll get insured on adrain flux ( my oldmans insurer) they wont know and I'll have cheap skyline insurance untill I have couple hundred NCB  

They quoted me £7000 on a 2001 GTT btw :chairshot


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

hi ive just recently bought a r32 gtr and the only way i could get it below £1200 on insurance was to get the missus to be main driver and myself as spouse, iam 27 and the wife is 39 so it does pay to have the older woman lol, 
£647 fully comp for both of us on the policy adrian flux and they also gave us a fantastic price for 2.0 mondeo as second car:clap:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL yeah sounds good. My misses is 2 years younger but the insurance probley be better for her being a women and being better driver (supposinly)


----------



## sxc jodie 19 (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont know what to do either, (btw i think i posted on the wrong forum)oops!! i have a GTR 34 and i dont know wether to put it on my old mans insurance would that be a good idea? need some tips really my first car was a ford ka (ashamed i no) lol x


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you ideally need to generate your own no claims, otherwise you'll pay through the **** for insurance forever

however, i ddubt you'd get insured at 19 on any GT, so perhaps the named driver option would be best...

however

seeing as directline wouldn't cover a named driver under 18 on my Pug 106, you might still fail 

Mook


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

I did ask about putting my girlfriend on to my GTR as a named driver, as she was under 25 they wanted an ADDITIONAL £2400. Needless to say it didnt happen.


----------



## king.jimmy (Oct 2, 2006)

The named driver thing can be useful but it depends on the other drivers history. if they have some NCB and a clean record then great but if theyve had any problems in the past it might not lower the qoute much (plus you have to try and persuade the person in the first place!) Best thing to do is look at different ways try on something link the money supermarket Car Insurance | compare cheap motor insurance quotes - MoneySupermarket UK and you can change the info of the named driver and see how it affects the price and whether its worth it

(quick question i tried to put a url to the suggestion but it kept changing to how it looks now - how does it do that?)


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright, dont need it anymore. Im buying the car not my old man and Im insuring it myself. 
I'll either use 'A-Plan' or 'compition insurance' That was the hard part, 
now I've got to find one, buy it, import it, pass it


----------

